# My games run in slow motion!



## antol (May 26, 2008)

hey everybody! I have got a new computer and I just installed my new game ( Age of Conan), everything is fine, untill I get into the game, it runs in slow motion :4-dontkno. I've got a E8500 3.16 ghz, 4gig ram and an Asus 9800 gtx. I have downloaded the latest nvidia drivers and the game still runs in slow motion. Anyone who has any idea where the problem could lie? I would be most thankfull if anyone could help me ray:


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Set the options to the minimum possible. If that fails I assume your PC doesn't meet the minimum requirements. Though with those specs it blooming well should!


----------



## antol (May 26, 2008)

I have done 3 tests on websites (systemrequirementslab etc) and I should be able to run it at max...even crysis damn it. So it must be something else


----------



## ScottA (Apr 10, 2008)

what is your FPS u can check in game by hitting ctrl alt f it will show up in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

Got anything running in the background? Any such software can slow games down, so close them.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you have some nice hardware.what power supply do you have?


----------



## BATTLE-TOAD (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the same issue with age of conan!! 

I remember at one point i was at about 65-70 avg fps with that slow motion crap. the really perplexing thing is its in real time with other players but they said i was moving around normally all though on my screen i was moving at about half speed kind of like watching a high speed camera since the fps are always about 30-40.

It wasnt long after that, that i began to experience the same thing in ARMA aka armed assault.

My PC's ambient temperature hovers around 37 degrees C
my video card sits around 55 C under load and 45 C at idle 
and my cpu load generaly runs about 50% with either of those games

My pc is a little over 2 years old but the only commponents that havent been upgraded since then are my main board, cpu, one harddrive and the case.

since ive been running over clocked components practicaly since day one my fans have always been ran at constant 80% and its taking it's toll on them. the largest fan in the back struggles and makes a bit of noise almost every time i boot up my pc but by the time i log into windows it runs fine.

I have also noticed that the original fan/led wiring in the case seems to be going bad because if i jiggle them around a bit while the pc is on the fans/leds will lose power for a fraction of a second.

anyways the closest thing ive got as far as a diagnosis is this,
their may be some general power supply issue either with the psu it's self or with one of the components some how killing it's efficiency and some how ultimately causing the cpu and/or video card to lose some of it's power.

or it could be that the cpu it's self, while registering a relatively minimal load, may be failing completely.

one thing i have yet to do is open it up and g inside with an air can to remove most of the dust from the case then remove what hardware i can and clean it as well and also making sure that everything is installed perfectly when im done to rule out any issues there.



(my pc is home built by the way)
PC Specs: 
main board: MSI P965 neo
Intel E6300 @ 1.9Ghz
3Gb patriot ram @ 800mhz
Gigabyte 8800 GTS 512 (750Mhz core,1821Mhz shader and 1031Mhz memory)
PSU: corsair 750 watt
sound card: integrated realtek HD audio


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wanna try the newest driver antol?
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x64_182.06_whql.html


----------



## BATTLE-TOAD (Feb 26, 2009)

I think its pretty safe to say this isnt a driver issue. Nvidia has released two new driver versions since this issue started in my case.

I've gone threw a lot of searching on forums and stuff obviously with no success, I'm gonna maybe start contacting some hardware manufacturers and microsoft to see what they say and maybe ill find a solution to our problem antol


----------

